# gripping and realleasing the pouch



## DONN

I've been shooting about three weeks now and have watched a number of videos on shooting slingshot. when i put the ball in the pouch, the bottom of the ball is on the bone of my right hand index finger and my thumb is on the top of the ball. I just don't feel like i'm getting a smooth release I;ve tried releasing just befor I get to full draw and sometimes that helps and sometimes not. i'd like to find a good index finger and thumb position that would make me more consistant. any thoughts or advice on this?


----------



## KawKan

Well, Donn, you have stepped decisively into the middle of the cow pie of personal preference.

BUT!!!! You are paying attention to an element of slingshot shooting that is critical to success!

I don't know of a formula for pouch hold and release that works for everybody. Hell, mine changes depending on whether I draw to my jaw (thumb pointed to target, index finger touching between first and second joint), or 3/4 to full butterfly (thumb pointed at my feet, index finger touching at the end of the first joint). I also used to have a different release for shooting PFS than everything else. But I was not smart enough to remember all of that, so now I shoot everything in the PFS style that works for me.

Ha ha, there's another cow pie!

I always shoot with forks to the side, turn the pouch so my thumb is toward myself, find a neutral position where the bands pull evenly, then add the slightest pressure with my thumb, and release by moving my index finger away from the ammo/pouch.

You may find success with none of the above, but that's what works for me!

Keep shooting.

Good luck!


----------



## brucered

I just grip it and rip it. I've never really thought about it or watched any videos on it. It comes natural ly now, just from shooting.

Sometimes too much reading, research and thought process can do more have than good.

You'll get consistent with practice, practice and more practice.


----------



## romanljc

I think a picture is in order here more or less that's the way I think I hold it because you actually really can't see yourself if you think about it I mean you do up until you shoot if that makes sense . You just get the feel of it . Hard to explain.


----------



## Alfred E.M.

*I used to grip the pouch with the very tip of my index finger on one side of the BB or 1/4 inch, and thumb on the other side - thinking that gave me the most tactile feel. I don't play guitar or have any calluses on the tip and after 20-30 shots, the fingertip stung so bad, even with a light pinch, I'd have to end the session.*

*Northerner sent me this pic which solved the problem. The ball is on or near the fold line of the first knuckle - when the grip flies open, the ball releases straight and there's no cumulative discomfort. Also, I'm a sideshooter but my thumb always faces up, no twist - it's what works best for me. *


----------



## DONN

THANKS FELLAS, I'M GOING TO TRY TWISTING THE POUCH SO MY THUMB NAIL IS AGAINST THE CORNER OF MY LIP.


----------



## mattwalt

Simple Shot has nice intro-too vid on their site. Its about fork hits - but they discuss pouch grip as a cause...

http://simpleshot.academy/project/fork-hits/


----------



## dirtbag

I agree with brucere, while a small amount of analysis may help pin point a problem, there is also a phenomenon called paralysis through analysis


----------



## Ibojoe

A couple of things I try to remember. The pouch should not touch together in front of the ammo. Your thumb should always be straight. Both of these came from Nathan's video. Practice alot!!! Have fun!!


----------



## gabeb

It's all personal preference, for me







ttf







ott







semi butterfly ott







full butterfly


----------

